# Radeonhd driver issues.



## Nemo296 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm new at this if you can't already tell. My ATI Radeon 6370m doesn't seem to work under the xf86-video-radeonhd driver. I currently have it set under the xf86-video-ati. It works, like it will start X but it's really laggy and it's hard to open things and move things around.

Here's my Xorg.conf if you need it.


```
# Xorg.conf file generated for PC-BSD

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option	   "Clone" "off"
    Option	   "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option         "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/illinoy/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/hebrew/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/vietnamese/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/indic/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/fonts-indic/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ae_fonts1/AAHS"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ae_fonts1/AGA"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ae_fonts1/FS"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ae_fonts1/Kasr"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ae_fonts1/MCS"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ae_fonts1/Shmookh"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
    FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/util/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "ddc"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load	   "dri"
    Load	   "dri2"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load	   "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
    Option         "XkbVariant" ""
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Buttons" "6"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions" 
    Option	"Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "AUO"
    ModelName      "26ec"
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier      "Card0"
    Screen           0
    Driver         "ati"
    VendorName     "ATI Video Driver"
#    Option         "CPPIOMode" "yes"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
    Option	   "AccelMethod" "EXA"
    Option	   "DynamicPM"	"on"
    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection


Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth   24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth      24 
        Modes      "1024x768"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

If anyone has ANY idea or suggestion on how to make it at least less laggy please help.

My thanks in advanced,
Nemo296


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2012)

The radeonhd driver is long obsolete.  But that's not a real problem, the radeon driver from x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati works with the HD cards.

The bad news is that the driver needs kernel mode switching (KMS) for Radeon cards newer than the 4000 series, and FreeBSD does not yet support KMS.  There's a fairly mature project to add KMS for Intel cards.  Some of that work will be helpful for the Radeon cards, but a lot more would have to be done.  At present, no one is working on it, even though the Foundation has expressed some interest in funding such a project.

So things are kind of bleak for open-source video drivers on FreeBSD.


----------

